# Cyclassics-Zeiten



## yo gomez (3. August 2003)

Hi,
wer ist die Cyclassics denn nun mit nem MTB gefahren? Und welche Zeiten habt Ihr so hingelegt?
Denn Fakt ist, mit den Rennrädern kann man schneller fahren, und deshalb nützt mir der Gesamtrang nicht wirklich viel. Ich wollte mal die Zeiten der MTBs vergleichen...
Gruß, Johannes


----------



## Martinbaby (3. August 2003)

Kann leider keine Zeit anbieten, war nur als Zuschauer da. Aber eines ist klar, beim nächsten Mal bin ich dabei!!! Auch als Mounti!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo gomez (3. August 2003)

Macht ja auch tierisch Laune mit nem Mounti die Rennräder zu überholen...


----------



## Mi! (4. August 2003)

Ich war auf der 120 km Strecke mit dem MTB und 1"-Reifen unterwegs. 3:14:56 Stunden, Schnitt 36,9 km/h. 

Grüße Mi!


----------



## foxi (4. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mi! _
> * Schnitt 36,9 km/h. *



boah ey -  respekt, aber mit was für ne Übersezung hast da denn draufgeschraubt


----------



## Mi! (4. August 2003)

Hab noch eine alte 8er lx Schaltung und Kassette dran. Kleinstes Blatt auf der Kassette 11 Zähne, vorne größtes Blatt 42. War aber auch absolut grenzwertig, ab Tempo 50 (Harburg, Köhlbrand) war Treten nur noch schwer möglich. Die meiste Zeit bin ich getreu dem Motto gefahren: "Kette immer rechts"


----------



## yo gomez (4. August 2003)

Ich hatte 46:11 und auch das war noch nicht der Hit. Jedenfalls hab ich fast nie schalten müssen...


----------



## Speedster (4. August 2003)

170 km, 5:05 h (mit 48:11 max. Übersetzung und 1,3" Slicks)


----------



## Hellfish (4. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mi! _
> *Ich war auf der 120 km Strecke mit dem MTB und 1"-Reifen unterwegs. 3:14:56 Stunden, Schnitt 36,9 km/h.
> 
> Grüße Mi! *


Cool, ich habe 3:14.48 gebraucht.  Altes Rennrad mit 'ner tierischen Acht und 12 Gängen.


----------



## Mi! (4. August 2003)

@hellfish: Ich würde sagen, dann gibt es fürs nächste Jahr eine Teambildung unsererseits


----------



## Fritz Bodosondo (4. August 2003)

@Mi! starke Leistung! Hast Du Dich nicht totgekurbelt?

Ich war sehr froh mit dem RR unterwegs zu sein, mit dem MTB hätte ich die 120km wahrscheinlich aufgegeben. Es waren auch welche mit dem Fully unterwegs. Da kommt man sich doch etwas arm vor, wenn auf dem RR schon ächzt. 

Würdet Ihr die langen Strecken nochmal mit dem MTB fahren? Mit dem RR macht die Geschwindigkeit doch mehr Laune und weniger Mühe. 

Wer war denn von Euch in einem Team unterwegs? Im Team ist das ganze wahrscheinlich noch spaßiger, als Einzelfahrer kam ich mir immer wie ein Lutscher der Teams vor.  Ziel für nächstes Jahr: im Team die 170Km!

Gruß

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friese (4. August 2003)

Ich bin die HEW Cyclassics letztes Jahr mit Schlicks auf dem Mounti gefahren. Brauchte 3:17 für die 120Kilometer. Ging schon ganz ordentlich mit der Bereifung. Es fehlten einfach nur ein paar Zähne beim Bergrunter fahren.

Dieses Jahr mit dem RR unterwegs gewesen. Ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.


----------



## Speedster (4. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fritz Bodosondo _
> *Ziel für nächstes Jahr: im Team die 170Km!*


Ja, das wär was! Ich war als Einzelkämpfer unterwegs (nach der Felderteilung streckenweise wortwörtlich zu verstehen) - und das war schon mitunter demotivierend.


----------



## Beppo (4. August 2003)

Tach Post,
ich war 2002 auch mit meinem Fully unterwegs. XT ohne Schnickschnack, 2,3ér Conti Vertical mit 2.5bar und gut...
55Km Senioren 1 in 1.35h.
2003, selbe Strecke mit dem RR: Kommentar siehe Friese: "wie Tag und Nacht..."

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Speedster (4. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beppo _
> *2,3ér Conti Vertical mit 2.5bar*


Ach, *du* hast diesen Krach gemacht! Das klang so, als hätte die Gruppe, an der kurz nach dem Start vorbeizischte, einen Traktor an ihrem Ende


----------



## Martinbaby (4. August 2003)

nächstes Jahr fahre ich mit nem Mounti mit, beginne erst mal bei 55km und bevor ich mir extra Slicks kaufe, nehme ich nen alten Mantel und pule mit nem Teppichmesser die Stollen ab und schneide mir die Reifen rund, mal gucken ob ich ankomme  ...


----------



## *blacksheep* (5. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Martinbaby _
> *nächstes Jahr fahre ich mit nem Mounti mit, beginne erst mal bei 55km und bevor ich mir extra Slicks kaufe, nehme ich nen alten Mantel und pule mit nem Teppichmesser die Stollen ab und schneide mir die Reifen rund, mal gucken ob ich ankomme  ...  *



Versuch´s doch mal mit ner Schleifmaschine...  

Ausserdem, wer einen auf dicken Rotwild-Fahrer macht, sollte sich auch n paar Slicks leisten können...      

 

Gruss,

ein CD-Fahrer , der sich keine Slicks leisten kann....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smash (5. August 2003)

Die obige Aussage 'Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht' zwischen Rennrad und MTB, wäre für mich interessant, mehr darüber zu erfahren.
Da ich mit Mi! gefahren bin (meine Zeit 3:20) und wir beide unsere alten LX 3x8er MTB's (ohne Federgabeln) auf solchen Rennen fahren, wäre ein Vergleichswert interessant. Um wieviel wäre man auf einem RR schneller gewesen ? Wieviel mehr an Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit bei gleicher Leistung wäre rauszuholen ?

Gruß, Smash


----------



## yo gomez (5. August 2003)

Also, ich kanns nur von der kleinen Runde sagen. Da bin ich mit MTB 1:32 gefahren, während ein Freund, der eigentlich einen ungefähr gleichen Leistungsstand hat, mit nem Rennrad eine 1:27 hingelegt hat...


----------



## Speedster (5. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Martinbaby _
> *[...] und bevor ich mir extra Slicks kaufe, nehme ich nen alten Mantel und pule mit nem Teppichmesser die Stollen ab [...]*


Merkwürdiges Ritual! Ist das so 'ne Art Aberglaube? Was machst du denn, bevor du dir z. B. - hmm - extra Socken kaufst? Alte Eierkartons platt treten? 

Und spielt die Reihenfolge eine entscheidende Rolle?: Muss also diese Stollenschnipplerei wirklich stattfinden, *bevor* du die Slicks kaufst, oder wär's auch noch *hinterher* in Ordnung? Also bei mir läuft sowas viel unspektakulärer ab: bevor *ich* mir extra Slicks kaufe, gehe ich einfach nur zur Bank und ziehe Geld - irgendwelchen Hokuspokus brauche ich da nicht  

SCNR


----------



## Nordlicht (5. August 2003)

tach zusammen!

nun will ich doch auch mal meine zeiten zum besten geben: 120km / 3:35h / Schnitt 33,5 (vorjahr 3:25 / Schnitt 34,7) mit einer verpflegungsstation. das ich dieses jahr langsamer unterwegs war, lag wohl nur an meinem schlechten trainings-stand, denn letztes jahr hat's ja kräftig geregnet. bin wieder mit meinem fully gefahren (votec m6) ... normalo-lx mit ultegra-kassette 11-23 und tom slick 1.4.

respekt an alle, die sich bei DER hitze an die 170km getraut haben ... und dann noch unter 5 Stunden blieben ... echt geil!

nächstes jahr fahren wir als mtb-team!

 

gruss
nordlicht


----------



## Speedster (5. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Smash _
> *Um wieviel wäre man auf einem RR schneller gewesen ?*


Da kann man eigentlich nur "Pi-mal-Daumen"-Aussagen treffen. Mein MTB ist MTB-untypisch schnell, während mein RR so RR-Standard darstellt: ich schätze, dass ich auf der 170-km-Distanz mit dem RR einen um 2 - 4 km/h besseren Schnitt erzielt hätte.


----------



## Tracer (6. August 2003)

2001
HEW CYCLASSICS
START BLOOK "A"
MTB  FULLY INTENSE TRACER
END ZEIT=1Std 23


----------



## Rabbit (6. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tracer _
> *2001*


Mensch Willy, was für'n alter Hut?! Hatten da die Rennräder nicht auch noch die Schalthebel an den Unterrohren?!


----------



## AWMole (8. August 2003)

Die 55km bin ich mitgefahren, war das 1. mal, hab 1:43 h gebraucht, nächstes Jahr wieder !!!!


----------



## Tracer (9. August 2003)

nein Harry! Aber die haben schon komisch geguckt als ich mich mit meinem Fully in die 2. Reihe gedraengt habe. 
Das ganze fand ich aber sehr gefaehrlich........! Naechtes jahr wollte ich die 120KM fahren........vielleicht kann man ein IBC Team fuer die HEW Cyclassics bilden.


----------

